# Dust Collector Reviews wanted...



## Spa City Woodworks (Jul 14, 2012)

My current dust collector, a Delta 650 cfm machine, has served me well but as I add more tools it's getting clear that I need to upgrade. I'm considering an "all in one" machine that includes a cyclone, removable drum, as well as a good filter. 

I see that most of the major brands offer at least one model in this type of configuration. I know that I can build a cyclone collector and attach it to my current system but I need to upgrade to a DC with more cfm capacity as well.

One that caught my eye was the Shop Fox W1816. At about $950, it seems to have the most bang for the buck. Any members out there that have seen or used this DC? I'd appreciate any feedback on this device or any other similar device.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought a Clearvue cyclone almost two years ago, and I've been very happy with it. With 5hp, a cyclone, and twin filters, it's all the collector I'll ever need. There is 'some assembly required' which is probably why it's a bit cheaper than some of the similar units of its size. I don't know anyone who's ever upgraded from a Clearvue.


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 14, 2012)

I assume you have looked at grizzly since they and shop fox are hand in hand usually. I have a small griz 1300 cfm and I like it. Griz is comparable to shop fox in price as well, but maybe more choices.

Robert


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 15, 2012)

no advice on that particular model, but i believe there is not real difference in DC's
or can justify spending more than 500 for something that sucks air.

I went with a cheep-o Harbor Freight 2 HP model, i routed the hose through the wall to the outside and built a small shed around it. no worries about the fine dust in the shop, just goes right outside and i have a week or so before i have to empty the bag. * also nice to not hear it running*
I suppose i could add a cyclone lid and a 55 gal drum for the big chunks... but really see no need. after all my piping i still get over 1000 CFM + - and have yet to get a clog.

if you want a "in-shop" style, or live somewhere cold most of the year than i could see that not being practical. * sucks the heat out of the shop/house * but even so, the same taiwin clone of the HF model in any brand has the better filters available for it. 40.00 can get you a cyclone lid that fits anything from a 5 gal bucket to a 55 gal drum. ( the drums can be had on Craigslist for free or maybe 10.00 ) the filter is about 160.00.

for at most 500.00 you can clone the shop fox's main luxury points, but have 4-5X the collection bag size, more available filter area, and a smaller footprint.
its also 120V / 14 amp / 20-ish clog load ( yet to trip a breaker ) so your remote on/off options are greater, and much cheaper.


keep in mind with more piping from the DC to your tool the less CFM, smooth wall inside tube, and long elbows go a long way towards preserving the higher CFM.
flex hose and 90 elbows murder that number. point? the shop fox has 1489 CFM at the port, no hose, no dust. add a 10 foot flex hose, its lower. reducers, lower, blast gates, piping ect. lower. so lets say in my particular set up ( no real math here just guesstimateing ) from 1550 CFM i end up with around 1000 CFM at my bandsaw, the farthest tool.
4 long elbows and 60 feet of drain pipe with 4 feet of flex later. i have the stock bag attached to it, if i were to add a nice filter to it, i could up that number due to the increased surface area. my bag has about 35 Sq Ft, with the aftermarket cartage i would end up with 274 Sq ft. alot more area to fill before effecting the expulsion of the air. more air out, more air in, at least in terms of preserving your original CFM number.

at the end of the day, its up to you.
in my opinion all DC's 2HP + are basically the same. the name on it and bells and whistles are the price point.
The shop fox is a 220 3 hp unit with a lower CFM than the harbor freight 2 HP 120V unit with smaller filter area and dust bag size. not to mention the weight, the SF is almost 600 pounds!
I feel for the same amount of money you can plan out a few aftermarket pieces to a basic DC ( any brand ) and achieve the same results if not better, maybe ending up with a bit of cash left over to get some new wood!
my 2 cents.


----------



## BangleGuy (Jul 15, 2012)

I bought my 2HP Grizzly G0548Z DC this past winter and installed about 40 feet of 6" smooth vacuum line along with multiple 4" smooth drops to flex hose. These feed from my chop saw, band saw, lathe, sander, router and air filter (with blast gates). My shop is in a detached 2 1/2 car garage. In a perfect world, and with hindsight, I would have built a little room on the back of my garage and simply blown the dust outside or into a trash can 9 months out of the year. In the winter, I would recirculate the air back into the shop. Maybe next time 

The Grizzly works great, but I could use a cyclone.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 15, 2012)

My 15" planer will fill a large garbage can in about an hour or less planing rough walnut. If I did not use a small cyclone All I would do is fight with the bag. I would love to have a larger cyclone. No offence intended cause we all get to have our opinions but HF is the bottom of the barrel as far as quality goes. I have not had much luck there and won't be going back.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> No offence intended cause we all get to have our opinions but HF is the bottom of the barrel as far as quality goes. I have not had much luck there and won't be going back.



no offense taken, i agree as to the quality part. 98% of their inventory is garbage, but for this particular object i couldn't figure out an excuse to go with a more expensive DC. also yes, the ammount of lets say the SF set up is overkill for me and my wallet. thicker gauge steel would be my guess to be the only difference in comparable style models.
call me the bargin guy :)

i also noticed the shop fox has an 8 inch hose, so i may be needing correction in that respect 1550 CFM at 4'' would be lower than 1450 at 8''.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey I am cheap also. I used to have a benchtop planer. The 15" makes chips at 4 or 5 times the rate-my DC barely keeps up. Also I have not tried th HF-DC so maybe I should not have spoke up. Sorry- Could not resist though I would love to have pictured DC............


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Jul 16, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> I bought my 2HP Grizzly G0548Z DC this past winter and installed about 40 feet of 6" smooth vacuum line along with multiple 4" smooth drops to flex hose. These feed from my chop saw, band saw, lathe, sander, router and air filter (with blast gates). My shop is in a detached 2 1/2 car garage. In a perfect world, and with hindsight, I would have built a little room on the back of my garage and simply blown the dust outside or into a trash can 9 months out of the year. In the winter, I would recirculate the air back into the shop. Maybe next time
> 
> The Grizzly works great, but I could use a cyclone.



To be truthful, I considered routing the duct and venting it outside... bypassing the need for both the filter and cyclone. My neighbors are far enough away that dust wouldn't be a problem. I'm a weekend warrior so the DC is not going to see full time use. However, my gut tells me it's not a good idea. Anyone else out there vent their dust outside without a filter?


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 17, 2012)

Spa City Woodworks said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I bought my 2HP Grizzly G0548Z DC this past winter and installed about 40 feet of 6" smooth vacuum line along with multiple 4" smooth drops to flex hose. These feed from my chop saw, band saw, lathe, sander, router and air filter (with blast gates). My shop is in a detached 2 1/2 car garage. In a perfect world, and with hindsight, I would have built a little room on the back of my garage and simply blown the dust outside or into a trash can 9 months out of the year. In the winter, I would recirculate the air back into the shop. Maybe next time
> ...



I dont vent outside. I use a thein baffle and trash can. But I would say that your neighbors are not your only concern...What about you!!! You are closer than your neighbor and there would prolly be issues with very fine dust particles...just sayin

Robert


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Aug 27, 2012)

I stumbled upon a deal that was too good to pass up. I found a cyclone seperator dust collector that should should be more than enough oomph than what I need. 5HP, 2300 CFM and is designed for outdoor use. It's a little over 10' tall and weighs about a billion pounds. At least it seemed that way to me when I was unloading it. Not bad for $200 huh?

Now to start sourcing ductwork....
[attachment=9746]


----------



## drycreek (Aug 27, 2012)

I already have the duct work so I think you just need to send the collector my way.  Great deal!


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 27, 2012)

That looks a bit like the old Oneida cyclone I had in my big shop. I think you are missing the bag room. My old system had a plenum and 5 bags 9' tall hanging from it that emptied into a 5 gal bucket. All the shavings went into the barrel and the fines were caught in the bags and dropped into the buckets. It worked great as long as I remembered to check the barrel. When I forgot, the bags would fill and the buckets, and I would spend an hour cleaning out the bag room. Finally put a bin-dicator on the barrel, it turned on a light in the shop when the barrel was full. Saved a lot of bad language and hard work cleaning the bag room. 
I spent last winter sourcing equipment for a museum here in Seattle that wants a new wood shop. I am very impressed with the Clearvue, and plan to install one in their woodshop. It has to be an inside install, as anything outside gets stolen very quickly.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 28, 2012)

"To be truthful, I considered routing the duct and venting it outside... bypassing the need for both the filter and cyclone. My neighbors are far enough away that dust wouldn't be a problem. I'm a weekend warrior so the DC is not going to see full time use. However, my gut tells me it's not a good idea. Anyone else out there vent their dust outside without a filter?"
Some to consider with this idea is when you get a dust air mixture just right it is very combustable-explosive. I would not do it.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a 2HP Grizzly cyclone with 6" PVC duct work, it works great. I see no reason for a larger unit unless you need to collect from more than one machine at a time. Baccus's window fan works great for lathe work and spraying but if you use a planer, a cyclone is a good item to have.


----------

